# HIIT in conjunction with their normal lifting routine



## WDE1083 (Jan 9, 2019)

I was curious as to how many on here do HIIT in conjunction with their normal lifting routine to keep fat burning high without jeopardizing the loss of too many calories? What do you do and how often?


----------



## Elivo (Jan 9, 2019)

Wondering why this is in the uncensored forum? 

As an answer I do hiit 3-4 times a week


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 9, 2019)

No HIIT for me thanks.

I don't fancy wasting my precious energy stores on high intensity cardio when I'm trying to build muscle. I also don't fancy wasting my depleted energy stores, when dieting, on high intensity cardio when I know that my recovery capacity is going to be hampered to begin with. In short, I think HIIT is completely ****ing stupid on every conceivable level for a bodybuilder. JMO.


----------



## Trump (Jan 9, 2019)

Sooo are you saying your not a fan of hiit then???



MrRippedZilla said:


> No HIIT for me thanks.
> 
> I don't fancy wasting my precious energy stores on high intensity cardio when I'm trying to build muscle. I also don't fancy wasting my depleted energy stores, when dieting, on high intensity cardio when I know that my recovery capacity is going to be hampered to begin with. In short, I think HIIT is completely ****ing stupid on every conceivable level for a bodybuilder. JMO.


----------



## WDE1083 (Jan 9, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I’m trying to build more lean muscle but need more fat burning at this point where I’m at. I spent years bulking and still remain largely built but at 35 and an impracticable reason to get much bigger I choose to incorporate it. A lot of people’s goals are different. Makes sense you wouldn’t want to waste time burning an ounce of a calorie if your choice is to get bigger.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 10, 2019)

It quickly leads me to over training.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 10, 2019)

Zilla, as always makes good points, i use it mainly because im still trying to burn off a lot of body fat and also because of my over whelming love of cardio(hate the shit) its something that i can do in a fairly quick time frame.

Now if youre at the point that a lot of the guys on here are at, id say go with something else.

I do mine AFTER  i do my lifting and once i get my body around the weight/bf range im shooting for, it can piss off.


----------



## Trump (Jan 10, 2019)

It’s obviously working for you elivo so you stick to it brother. 



Elivo said:


> Zilla, as always makes good points, i use it mainly because im still trying to burn off a lot of body fat and also because of my over whelming love of cardio(hate the shit) its something that i can do in a fairly quick time frame.
> 
> Now if youre at the point that a lot of the guys on here are at, id say go with something else.
> 
> I do mine AFTER  i do my lifting and once i get my body around the weight/bf range im shooting for, it can piss off.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 10, 2019)

Trump said:


> It’s obviously working for you elivo so you stick to it brother.




Thanks bro, but im thinking i need to use something other than the treadmill, my knees are screaming at me by the time i get home from the gym. All those years running in damn combat boots took a toll on my shins and knees i think, not to mention football and just bad behavior in general lol


----------



## Trump (Jan 10, 2019)

If you have your own gym turn the treadmill on at a steady waking pace. Between your lifting sets instead of resting walk on the treadmill. 



WDE1083 said:


> Thanks for the response. I’m trying to build more lean muscle but need more fat burning at this point where I’m at. I spent years bulking and still remain largely built but at 35 and an impracticable reason to get much bigger I choose to incorporate it. A lot of people’s goals are different. Makes sense you wouldn’t want to waste time burning an ounce of a calorie if your choice is to get bigger.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 10, 2019)

Elivo said:


> Zilla, as always makes good points, i use it mainly because im still trying to burn off a lot of body fat and also because of my over whelming love of cardio(hate the shit) its something that i can do in a fairly quick time frame.
> 
> Now if youre at the point that a lot of the guys on here are at, id say go with something else.
> 
> I do mine AFTER  i do my lifting and once i get my body around the weight/bf range im shooting for, it can piss off.



We all know compliance/persistence is what works in the long run.

I’d compare it to intermittent fasting and 6-meal a day dieting. Both work, which one are you going to actually do?

LISS/MISS burn calories and HIT burns calories. If the endurance portion of cardio makes you avoid it then burning the calories theout HIIT makes sense. If you’re a naturally lazy SOB like me, jumping on a treadmill and doing 30min of MISS requires a whole lot less mental work then going all out X number of times.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 10, 2019)

WDE1083 said:


> I was curious as to how many on here do HIIT in conjunction with their normal lifting routine to keep fat burning high without jeopardizing the loss of too many calories? What do you do and how often?



how many LBS do you think you want to lose...??  

To kick things off, it may be a good idea to jumpstart your fatloss.  Than after you have made some progress, move away from it.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 11, 2019)

As was previously mentioned, super intense HIIT ON TOP of a really intense lifting regimen can lead you to overtraining. Im a cardio lover and really enjoy maxed out pulse rate HIIT but it beats me up pretty bad. 

These days my cardio is usually putting the treadmill at the steepest angle it goes and walking at 3-3.5 mph for 20-30 mins after lifting. 

Ill have two cardio only days every week to with longer workouts


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 11, 2019)

WDE1083 said:


> Thanks for the response. I’m trying to build more lean muscle but need more fat burning at this point where I’m at. I spent years bulking and still remain largely built but at 35 and an impracticable reason to get much bigger I choose to incorporate it. A lot of people’s goals are different. Makes sense you wouldn’t want to waste time burning an ounce of a calorie if your choice is to get bigger.



I think HIIT has its place if your looking to be conditioned and keep your athleticism there so for me I was a wrestler for years and I enjoy keeping my conditioning up but if your looking to build mass or strength but don’t care if you can do sprints and this or that and be conditioned like and athlete then maybe not for you. If your looking to lean out then the focus should be on the diet and from there if your in a deficit then really the way you burn the calories does not matter a deficit will cause fat loss wether you burn the extra calories walking or doing sprints etc. but maybe if your looking to save time then ya a 20mins HIIT session will burn more calories quicker than say a jog or session on the stairmaster so could reach your calorie burn goal quicker so there’s a plus if you’d rather hit a intense 20mins session rather than a moderate 40 mins session etc 
but diet is key. If your diet and Macros are where they need to be then just make sure your training consistently and you’ll be good 
thats my take on it


----------



## WDE1083 (Jan 11, 2019)

I’ve lost about 10 but need about 10 more. It’s just becoming harder to get it off. I’ve cleaned up my diet considerably, not that I was eating poorly, but it wasn’t as “clean” as it could’ve been. Like today for lunch I’m eating classic grilled chicken, broccoli and brown rice with a little olive oil.


----------



## WDE1083 (Jan 11, 2019)

Right, I do HIIT because I still actively participate in athletics so I want to have lean mass. I had my days of lifting for massive size and strength, now my goal is to stay fit while maintaining very quality size. I wouldn’t mind packing on a little more lean muscle but honestly I want to get shredded and I know it’s diet that comes first. I’m just still struggling to get that extra few % of body fat off ya know?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 14, 2019)

There is solid science behind HIIT ... and there are 2 factor that need considering ... what are you goals .. if your and powerlifter this may be counterproductive to your goals ... however if your a normal person like the great majority of us here ... cardio and HIIT will bring a higher level of fitness and there is no question it is effective for burning fat ... you can lose fat through diet alone but in order to increase cardiovascular and overall fitness it's an excellent way to achieve that goal ... I do it 4 to 5 times per week ... I will also admin to not doing any cardio for many years .. since adding it my over fitness - stamina - and overall health has improved.


----------

